# Pidgies:1 Hawk:0



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

The other day, whilst folding laundry, I heard the pigeons flapping around in their outside enclosure. Not the "We're happily flying around" kinda flapping. Looked out my window, and sitting on top of their enclosure was a HUGE red-tail hawk. He was pulling at the wire...trying to get in! Henri was perched under their house and poor Simon was doing flips all over the place. Lord knows how long it was there. I yelled to my daughter.."HAWK!! ON PIGEONS!!" By the time she got to the pen, this hawk was hanging on the side of it...trying it's hardest to get in. It did fly away, but this resulted in my lecturing our very ticked off kid on why we shouldn't hate the hawk. He's just doing what comes natural. She's lucky. This turned out with a happy ending. 
I want to thank those who, a while back, recommended the 1/2 inch hardware cloth when I inquired back when we were making the enclosure. I now feel confident that it passed the raptor test. This was my biggest concern. 
Henri doesn't seem bothered in the least. That surprises me, because she's the one who we rescued after being hit by a hawk. Simon? Poor fella. When they go out for the day, he either sits inside their house, or on the highest perch under it for overhead cover. Henri constantly flies back and forth as if to say.."See? It's ok! We're safe! Come fly with me!". When it's time to go in for the night, Simon practically rams the carrier door to get in when I tell them "Time for bed". I would love to keep him inside all day, but our warm days are numbered and I personally don't think that would do him any good. Facing our fears will make us stronger. They were inside all day yesterday due to heavy rains and high winds. Plan on putting them out today. Keeping my fingers crossed that he overcomes his anxiety. Love ya little guy <3


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

So glad all went well and their enclosure is secure. Good job.

Reti


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you! All that money and hard work paid off!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Good work, Although I am not too sure I wanna see the scoreboard tip.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Now the hawk knows they are there, he will be back. Personally, I wouldn't let them out.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

They don't fly free and are transported to the enclosure from the house in a pet carrier.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I have hawks sitting on my flight cage quite a bit. I have 1/2 inch hardware wire and it's been doing a good job keeping my birds safe. I also had a feral cat that would climb the tree behind the loft to get onto the roof, then sit on the flight cage  So I went to home depot and got 'clear roofing poly panels' and nailed it to the top of the flight cage....just as added protection. Still lets the sun in and rain out, keeping the flight cage dry. But the birds can still sit on the side perches and get direct sunlight. The cat is gone, the hawks still sit there, but they can't pick at the wire. 
And now, I think my birds realize they are safe because they all don't retreat inside the loft when the hawk shows up!


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

That's a great idea!! Thanks!!!!


----------

